# A beautiful spring day ☀️🌸



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

It was beautiful here today, nearly 80 and sunny. The chi's got to hang out on the front porch and check out all of the goodies in their barkbox and explore the front garden. Hope you guys had a great day and great weather☀

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...F-CB90-4D87-BBC6-8F1DF32836A8_zpss4qwxp5d.jpg
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...2-81B5-4D4F-A2CB-48F8EA86D0AE_zpsmfayntsy.jpg
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...2-81B5-4D4F-A2CB-48F8EA86D0AE_zpsmfayntsy.jpg

Sorry Brax you can't sit by me and Bailey 🐶
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...3-1E8E-457B-BC74-34B12A827E42_zpshpajhrtx.jpg
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...F-C9B4-48D1-A1E5-B52DB5582799_zpsrgaoxuk4.jpg
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...E-9856-41FB-8042-1E7B28F27986_zpsfaprhked.jpg
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...4-8939-4D89-8777-D1EA5BBAE9B5_zpsdqhove2x.jpg

Ava modeling her Pariero dress that she wore today. And also her new LD triple dress
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...8-40B9-46F9-BE2D-43E884C2B207_zpstnqye4zr.jpg
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...7-048D-4709-9E44-425AA2353DC1_zpsbomkmqoc.jpg
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...8-D2F0-4B55-8625-68E161A5A3D3_zpscxnwfdcp.jpg
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...4-4D05-4BBA-B73D-9DEC2DA06080_zpsa2weebky.jpg
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...7-6F5E-4DF7-9808-680E30EF05F5_zpsvqyzcrec.jpg
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...2-09BF-411F-9A66-08F4589E190C_zpshdvqnhng.jpg
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...0-C9AF-4DC2-98EB-EFBCDEC3DC04_zps4q2fjrsd.jpg
http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...5-7259-4755-97D8-E67825BCBE48_zps8mjraovy.jpg


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, cute pics ! I love the one of all 4 of them on the steps . Ava looks so pretty in her Pariero dress and organic triple dress !! ( I finally heard from Pariero this afternoon and now its all set. they said said they'd be shipping my 1st order soon ( w/ the macaroon top and the white lacey top ) , and the rest in a week ( w/ the pink diamond tank for Ellie and the YSL for all 3 girls . I cant believe that the availability chart in Japan already says low stock on the pink diamond tank in XS. I don't think they update the chart in the US one as often . good thing I ordered it now or I don't think it would be available if I waited for a sale )


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> aww, cute pics ! I love the one of all 4 of them on the steps . Ava looks so pretty in her Pariero dress and organic triple dress !! ( I finally heard from Pariero this afternoon and now its all set. they said said they'd be shipping my 1st order soon ( w/ the macaroon top and the white lacey top ) , and the rest in a week ( w/ the pink diamond tank for Ellie and the YSL for all 3 girls . I cant believe that the availability chart in Japan already says low stock on the pink diamond tank in XS. I don't think they update the chart in the US one as often . good thing I ordered it now or I don't think it would be available if I waited for a sale )



I finally heard back from Pariero too. I'm just waiting to finalize my order for one YSL tank and one diamond tank. And omg! Did you see the new tee they posted on Japan site?😍


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> aww, cute pics ! I love the one of all 4 of them on the steps . Ava looks so pretty in her Pariero dress and organic triple dress !! ( I finally heard from Pariero this afternoon and now its all set. they said said they'd be shipping my 1st order soon ( w/ the macaroon top and the white lacey top ) , and the rest in a week ( w/ the pink diamond tank for Ellie and the YSL for all 3 girls . I cant believe that the availability chart in Japan already says low stock on the pink diamond tank in XS. I don't think they update the chart in the US one as often . good thing I ordered it now or I don't think it would be available if I waited for a sale )



Thanks so much Elaina! The triple dress is so nice. The fabric is pretty thick too. I really like it
I'd forgotten all about that yellow dress 😍. She wore that all day today. I love that it's nice and long in length. 
I had a blast earlier hanging out with all of the chi's. They really enjoyed being outdoors. The weather was just perfect.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I finally heard back from Pariero too. I'm just waiting to finalize my order for one YSL tank and one diamond tank. And omg! Did you see the new tee they posted on Japan site?&#55357;&#56845;


new tee ?? do you mean the hoodie with the strawberries ? its adorable but i'll def. wait for a sale. 



Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks so much Elaina! The triple dress is so nice. The fabric is pretty thick too. I really like it
> I'd forgotten all about that yellow dress &#55357;&#56845;. She wore that all day today. I love that it's nice and long in length.
> I had a blast earlier hanging out with all of the chi's. They really enjoyed being outdoors. The weather was just perfect.


we've been having nice weather too . I let Ellie run around the backyard for the very first time the other day. she loved exploring !!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...C-309A-4468-854C-05B5AD4EF07D_zpsyqcxx3cc.png

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...A-92B3-414A-8A47-018215A79923_zpsqu1f1iob.png


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes, I love these. Seems very lightweight. I do agree a sale is needed. That's why I only asked about 1 YSL and 1 Diamond top. Those prices could be much better on both items. Hopefully next big sale those will be around still and marked down good. They are long overdue for a sale.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...C-309A-4468-854C-05B5AD4EF07D_zpsyqcxx3cc.png
> 
> http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...A-92B3-414A-8A47-018215A79923_zpsqu1f1iob.png





Chiluv04 said:


> Yes, I love these. Seems very lightweight. I do agree a sale is needed. That's why I only asked about 1 YSL and 1 Diamond top. Those prices could be much better on both items. Hopefully next big sale those will be around still and marked down good. They are long overdue for a sale.


i love how the top of the hood has the little strawberry stem . i didn't think the price of they YSL was too bad. the Diamond tank was a lot but i knew if i waited, good chance Ellies size would be gone . 
i think i'm going to take a break now from buying things ( i think lol ). i'm not getting anything from the new WL collection but i do love the red gingham for Minnie and the blue for Tootsie and if it ran shorter , i would love the yellow gingham for Ellie


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> i love how the top of the hood has the little strawberry stem . i didn't think the price of they YSL was too bad. the Diamond tank was a lot but i knew if i waited, good chance Ellies size would be gone .
> 
> i think i'm going to take a break now from buying things ( i think lol ). i'm not getting anything from the new WL collection but i do love the red gingham for Minnie and the blue for Tootsie and if it ran shorter , i would love the yellow gingham for Ellie



$30 is def better than regular price for the YSL. But I'd like to see it a little cheaper. 
I'm not too anxious to buy any new Wooflink either. I'm in no hurry at all for anything from the new collection. Wooflink doesn't make me nervous like LD lol. LD seems to sell out much faster. So I can def wait o. Ordering new Wooflink.
I think I'll take a break after this too ( I think 😊). I need to shop for myself now lol. I've bought a couple things, but I need to go shoe shopping. 
Buying dog clothes is too much of an obsession lol.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Brax is the chocolate tan one??

Super cute. He or she is about the cutest thing ever.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Plus I haven't heard back about the star tee or berry berry. And still waiting for the PP order of the monster tank and tee. And all of the RRC and Hip doggie. And Macaroon and now possibly YSL and Diamond tops. Geez that's a lot. I'm def on a break now lol.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Plus I haven't heard back about the star tee or berry berry. And still waiting for the PP order of the monster tank and tee. And all of the RRC and Hip doggie. And Macaroon and now possibly YSL and Diamond tops. Geez that's a lot. I'm def on a break now lol.


oh, were you adding the star tee and berry berry to your order ? i forgot now. i want the star tee too and if there is a good sale i may be tempted to put in another order . lol. i keep going back and forth on if i'm going to order or not and last sale i was able to resist especially cause of the order i put in to Pariero . 

they told me another week for the YSL and diamond top


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> oh, were you adding the star tee and berry berry to your order ? i forgot now. i want the star tee too and if there is a good sale i may be tempted to put in another order . lol. i keep going back and forth on if i'm going to order or not and last sale i was able to resist especially cause of the order i put in to Pariero .
> 
> 
> 
> they told me another week for the YSL and diamond top



Not the star tee button tee ( black and white) But the star tee I think it's gray and white? To me it looks like the same style as the 1st button tee with stars. It was actually missing from my last order. The berry berry is being replaced because it was damaged. 

If I did order anything else it'd be during a good sale. And for all of my other dogs. None for Ava. I think Brax would be okay with the new Wooflink as they are sleeveless, and def some of the ruff ruff dresses I ordered Ava. And I'd love the yellow gingham for Kendall. And bad boy tank for Bailey. Brunch tees for the 3 of them. They are all due for new tags too.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww these are such nice pictures. I love love that one of the 4 of them on the stairs, where Ava is sniffing Kendall's mouth. lol There's something about it that is just so cute. I also love the one of Ava telling Brax she can't sit with her and Bailey. Something about it and the caption made me think of Mean Girls "you can't sit with us!!". :lol:


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

What a bunch of sweethearts! Great pics!


----------



## Pure love (Sep 13, 2014)

Aww, they are so beautiful! Love the group picture.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww these are such nice pictures. I love love that one of the 4 of them on the stairs, where Ava is sniffing Kendall's mouth. lol There's something about it that is just so cute. I also love the one of Ava telling Brax she can't sit with her and Bailey. Something about it and the caption made me think of Mean Girls "you can't sit with us!!". :lol:



Thanks Camille! I love the movie Mean Girls lol. That pic was a total accident, but then again those are usually the best photos😍


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Moonfall said:


> Brax is the chocolate tan one??
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute. He or she is about the cutest thing ever.



The smooth coat chocolate tri color is my little boy Bailey. He's such a beauty! He has blue eyes 😍. Thanks so much!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> What a bunch of sweethearts! Great pics!



Thanks Katie my dear❤


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Pure love said:


> Aww, they are so beautiful! Love the group picture.



Thanks Lisbeth! I love it when I can get a group shot of them. It's not easy lol


----------



## ferrari4000 (Mar 11, 2015)

All your fur babies are beautiful. 
I really like the pics of them on the stairs. 
And the one of Ava between the snail and giraffe. Adorable. 😍


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> oh, were you adding the star tee and berry berry to your order ? i forgot now. i want the star tee too and if there is a good sale i may be tempted to put in another order . lol. i keep going back and forth on if i'm going to order or not and last sale i was able to resist especially cause of the order i put in to Pariero .
> 
> 
> 
> they told me another week for the YSL and diamond top



Have you heard from the Pariero store about the macaroon tops you ordered? 
I hate that they don't notify you when something ships. 
I just had them order the YSL tank in pink and the Diamond tank in pink for Ava. 
I'm hoping for a sale to order Brax the same tops


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Have you heard from the Pariero store about the macaroon tops you ordered?
> I hate that they don't notify you when something ships.
> I just had them order the YSL tank in pink and the Diamond tank in pink for Ava.
> I'm hoping for a sale to order Brax the same tops


I heard from Pariero on Friday. here was there message to me : 

Yes, We have

NO.171134　YS BEAR TANK 

Pink XS x 1 and M x 1

White S x 1





diamond tank 

Pink XS x 1 




Total will be over $200 

so we don't charge any shipping fee

Your first order will be shipped out soon NO shipping fee 

and

These order will shipped out next week NO shipping fee 


My credit card still has not been charged so i'm assuming the macaroon top and the white lacey top both for Minnie , have still not been shipped out yet. 

My posh puppy order with the 3 LD items did ship out though and it says expected delivery is tomorrow !!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I heard from Pariero on Friday. here was there message to me :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know if my Posh puppy shipped yet. 
I wonder if they will wait to send my macaroon top when they receive the rest of your things to ship?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I don't know if my Posh puppy shipped yet.
> I wonder if they will wait to send my macaroon top when they receive the rest of your things to ship?


your posh puppy order must of shipped cause I think we ordered on the same day . I think I got both an email telling me it shipped and also checked under my account and it was marked shipped. 

i'm wondering the same thing that I think they will be sending everything together to me instead of shipping both orders separate. my previous message to them was asking if I would get free shipping cause I saw on the site that if you spend 200 , the shipping is free. at least that is alittle bit of savings seeing I didn't get the diamond tank on sale at all. 2 shipping fees would of been around 14 dollars I think ... 

I see where on the Japan site right now , they have a few items on sale like the adidas tanks and tees and a couple other things but I think I spent enough for now. I cant wait to get this pariero order and the posh puppy order and i'm going to try not to order anything else for awhile but I do really love the cupcake mon tee. I see they paired it with the ribbon dress and they paired the daily organic top with the English tutu dress. so, I may need a cupcake mon tee for Ellie . I only got her the cupcake mon tank from that last Monster collection


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I just checked and my LD order shipped from PP too.
The order of ruff ruff and Hip doggie that I placed on the 14th still says processing. I'm kinda surprised those haven't shipped yet. It's been a while since I've ordered Hip doggie, so I don't know how long that will take.

The newest ruff ruff thermals that I ordered last winter shipped really fast though. I had them within a matter of days.

I'm hoping for a DC sale soon. I'm gonna put in a nice sized order of ruff ruff and LD things for Brax to match Ava.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Have you been ordering size small LD or xs for Ellie?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Have you been ordering size small LD or xs for Ellie?


some things I order small and some XS. but most XS. the LD button tee in floral is size XS and I think its too big on her , she has slipped her arm out of it . so, I decided not to order anymore button tees until I see how much more she grows . the berry n berry and daily organic fit her perfect in size XS. all her dresses and tops are size XS. 
I just didn't like how short the English tutu was and also the My hero, so , I exchanged those ones for size S . I hope they wont be too big, but I can always put a stitch or two in them to take them in .... 
everything else in XS I've ordered for her fits her perfect . 
the organic denim dress I like on her in size S . I think the XS runs very tiny. 
and the strawberry dress I have here for her in size S . the length is perfect and the dress is roomy on her but it works. 
so, she could be inbetween size XS and S in some things ...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> some things I order small and some XS. but most XS. the LD button tee in floral is size XS and I think its too big on her , she has slipped her arm out of it . so, I decided not to order anymore button tees until I see how much more she grows . the berry n berry and daily organic fit her perfect in size XS. all her dresses and tops are size XS.
> 
> I just didn't like how short the English tutu was and also the My hero, so , I exchanged those ones for size S . I hope they wont be too big, but I can always put a stitch or two in them to take them in ....
> 
> ...




I got an email from PP that the white eyelet Hip doggie dress is no longer available 😥. I exchanged it for the ruff ruff couture Mary Jane dress tank dress. Do you have that one?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I got an email from PP that the white eyelet Hip doggie dress is no longer available &#55357;&#56869;. I exchanged it for the ruff ruff couture Mary Jane dress tank dress. Do you have that one?


I have it in size XS and I have it in Minnies size S. maybe i'll try it on the girls today and snap a pic and I'll show you later. the XS may be too big on Ellie, not sure.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I have it in size XS and I have it in Minnies size S. maybe i'll try it on the girls today and snap a pic and I'll show you later. the XS may be too big on Ellie, not sure.



Okay awesome. I'll be looking for that pic. I'm curious to see how it looks on one of your dogs versus online.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Okay awesome. I'll be looking for that pic. I'm curious to see how it looks on one of your dogs versus online.


I just took some quick pics. the XS is roomy on Ellie but I think it will be fine for when she's done growing. Minnies size S is a perfect fit.

I just tracked my posh puppy order with the 3 LD things and its in the next town over from me, so I should get it tomorrow


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I just took some quick pics. the XS is roomy on Ellie but I think it will be fine for when she's done growing. Minnies size S is a perfect fit.
> 
> 
> 
> I just tracked my posh puppy order with the 3 LD things and its in the next town over from me, so I should get it tomorrow



Thanks for posting those pics. Do you think the xs will fit Ava?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks for posting those pics. Do you think the xs will fit Ava?


I do think the XS will be the right size for Ava. the XS is really too big on Ellie right now... the material is very stretchy too.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I do think the XS will be the right size for Ava. the XS is really too big on Ellie right now... the material is very stretchy too.



Is it really? Then maybe I won't get that one. I may exchange it for something else.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I haven't tracked my LD order from PP yet, but I'm hoping it'll be here tomorrow. I may send an email and ask if the macaroon top shipped yet.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Is it really? Then maybe I won't get that one. I may exchange it for something else.


let me know which one you end up getting. that's too bad about the hip doggie one not being available. I think I may have one hip doggie dress in size XS . I had some XXS ones but those are too small on Ellie now. i'll have to try that size XS one on her. its very old and the print on the size tag you cant read anymore but I think its size XS. it looks like it'll fit her... it was Lattes and it fit her good . 


Chiluv04 said:


> I haven't tracked my LD order from PP yet, but I'm hoping it'll be here tomorrow. I may send an email and ask if the macaroon top shipped yet.


I cant wait to get the Pariero... maybe I will call my CC compant to see if the charge went thru. that's how I always know if they shipped or not. they don't charge my cc until they ship


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Do you have this one? http://www.poshpuppyboutique.com/Sweetheart_Tank_Dress_Black_White_Gingham_p/rrc-0400-8106-bwp.htm


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Do you have this one? Sweetheart Tank Dress - Black/White Gingham- Apparel - Dresses Posh Puppy Boutique


I've seen that one before but that's one I don't have.

I just tried the hip doggie dress on Ellie and I think its really cute. I wish I knew for sure if it was size XS. I think it must be... cause I know XXS is too small on her and S would be huge on her. i'll show you a pic in alittle while


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I've seen that one before but that's one I don't have.
> 
> 
> 
> I just tried the hip doggie dress on Ellie and I think its really cute. I wish I knew for sure if it was size XS. I think it must be... cause I know XXS is too small on her and S would be huge on her. i'll show you a pic in alittle while



Okay. I have to look at Minnie's pic again, I think I may order something in a small for Braxton. I'm just wondering if the small will be too roomy? Do you think I should get the Krissy dress for Brax? Or that miss daisy dress? She is 4.6 lbs 9" back


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Okay. I have to look at Minnie's pic again, I think I may order something in a small for Braxton. I'm just wondering if the small will be too roomy? Do you think I should get the Krissy dress for Brax? Or that miss daisy dress? She is 4.6 lbs 9" back


ohhh. I don't know. Minnie is about one pound more than Braxton and she's 10 inches long. I do really love the Krissy dress though. I never saw the daisy dress in person so I cant say on that one. 

heres the pic I snapped of Ellie in the older hip doggie dress . her expression wasn't too good but you can see how the dress looks


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> ohhh. I don't know. Minnie is about one pound more than Braxton and she's 10 inches long. I do really love the Krissy dress though. I never saw the daisy dress in person so I cant say on that one.
> 
> 
> 
> heres the pic I snapped of Ellie in the older hip doggie dress . her expression wasn't too good but you can see how the dress looks



I like that one on Ellie much better than online. I'll have to add that to my list. I also like the fit.
I emailed and had them change my order to the lil bit country dress in size small to match Ava. Hopefully it'll fit. If not, maybe it'll fit Kendall. They said my order will take 1-2 weeks to ship. And I ordered on the 14th and they are just getting back to me about the eyelet dress being unavailable. Which they did apologize for. But still I'll be waiting a while 😏. I do hope my order ships by end of next week though.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I like that one on Ellie much better than online. I'll have to add that to my list. I also like the fit.
> I emailed and had them change my order to the lil bit country dress in size small to match Ava. Hopefully it'll fit. If not, maybe it'll fit Kendall. They said my order will take 1-2 weeks to ship. And I ordered on the 14th and they are just getting back to me about the eyelet dress being unavailable. Which they did apologize for. But still I'll be waiting a while &#55357;&#56847;. I do hope my order ships by end of next week though.


I like the fit of this HD dress too. I didn't know this one was still available . I bought it along time ago and on ebay ... I think it was in a lot I bought and was not new. now I want to get Ellie one more HD dress in XS and i'd like to get Minnie this Cherry one or another one ... Tootsie has the orange eyelette one and it looks really pretty on her. 

good idea to get the lil bit country dress to match Ava. I think that will look so nice . I have the lil country dress somewhere for Minnie and for Tootsie too. I just have to search for it. some things aren't too organized here.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

You have everything lol. I'm gonna have to have a private sneak peak of your things someday. I keep Ava's and Braxton's clothes organized on a shelf. Kendall and Bailey each have a drawer.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> You have everything lol. I'm gonna have to have a private sneak peak of your things someday. I keep Ava's and Braxton's clothes organized on a shelf. Kendall and Bailey each have a drawer.


hahaha. no, I don't have everything but I do have wayyyyy to much. I love it all though. the hip doggie and the wooflink are all on hangers. i'm trying to put everything else on hangers too and things like sweaters on a shelf


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> hahaha. no, I don't have everything but I do have wayyyyy to much. I love it all though. the hip doggie and the wooflink are all on hangers. i'm trying to put everything else on hangers too and things like sweaters on a shelf



Awesome! You have tiny little hangers for dog clothes? I think one day when I'm finally done moving I'll find a new setup for all of my dogs things. I'm not to the point where I need a break. But we do have a good amount of things lol. Nowhere near where you are though😍😆


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Awesome! You have tiny little hangers for dog clothes? I think one day when I'm finally done moving I'll find a new setup for all of my dogs things. I'm not to the point where I need a break. But we do have a good amount of things lol. Nowhere near where you are though&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56838;


I do have some pretty tiny hangers designed just for doggies. . I have some for sale too. I once posted them on chi people . a couple people bought some but I still have some left..

I just searched for the old thread . here it is 
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/buyers-sellers/133585-cute-doggie-clothes-hangers.html


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ohhhh that is so sweet lol. I'll have to see what they look like. Someday I may need to buy some 😊.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Ohhhh that is so sweet lol. I'll have to see what they look like. Someday I may need to buy some &#55357;&#56842;.


hehe. I just posted the link in the above post


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

LOVE the chi family pictures! They all look great together on the steps. I especially like the one where Ava is saying you can't sit with Bailey and me. 

Ava, the great little model, looks fabulous in her two dresses too. It's nice to see something with yellow since it's a color not found often in dog clothing. However, I do love the LD collar paired with the Triple Organic, it does appear to make the skirt part look a little more lavender.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

elaina said:


> ohhh. I don't know. Minnie is about one pound more than Braxton and she's 10 inches long. I do really love the Krissy dress though. I never saw the daisy dress in person so I cant say on that one.
> 
> heres the pic I snapped of Ellie in the older hip doggie dress . her expression wasn't too good but you can see how the dress looks


Elaina, Ellie looks beautiful and cute in the hip doggie dress. I really like the white and red on her. Cute little dress too.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

BasketMichele said:


> Elaina, Ellie looks beautiful and cute in the hip doggie dress. I really like the white and red on her. Cute little dress too.


thanks Michele ! it was the first time I had tried this little dress on Ellie and I was happy with how it looked and fit !! as I was telling Meoshia, its an old dress and been thru the wash a lot, so the writing on the sizetag has worn off. I didn't buy it new. I think its a size XS but I cant be 100 percent. Do you have any HD dresses for Carolina. I had some XXS but they got too small on Ellie. i'd love to order her another HD one cause I am so happy with the fit of thise one ... I just hope XS is the right size . it must be


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

elaina said:


> thanks Michele ! it was the first time I had tried this little dress on Ellie and I was happy with how it looked and fit !! as I was telling Meoshia, its an old dress and been thru the wash a lot, so the writing on the sizetag has worn off. I didn't buy it new. I think its a size XS but I cant be 100 percent. Do you have any HD dresses for Carolina. I had some XXS but they got too small on Ellie. i'd love to order her another HD one cause I am so happy with the fit of thise one ... I just hope XS is the right size . it must be


WOW, you would never know by the pictures that it was through the wash a lot. It's in great shape and the colors don't even look washed out. I guess it goes to show how well the quality is and brand holds up. I really like that one on Ellie.

I do have a couple HD things for Carolina. This is a brand I have a little trouble with. I have one dress in xxs that's to small/tight (it's a pink and black tigress), then I have a ruffle top w/ a cross on it in xxs that fit's perfect, I have an xs Christmas top (the green strip w/ gingerbread man) and a crochet dress type coat and it's too big. Thought I'd wait and retry the Christmas one again in the fall and see if it fit better, since she's a year old and has been spayed, she might fill out a little more yet. It seems like Carolina is almost in between sizes on this brand or maybe her size depends on the style and cut, so I've been hesitant to try more. Now in RRC she seems to be a steady size xxs.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I looked again thru all my things to try to see if I had any more hip doggie things. I found the blue butterfly dress in size XS. its very large. way too big for Ellie. so, now.. I am thinking that the cherry dress must of been size XXS . I tried the XS blue butterfly dress on Minnie and it fit her like a Minnie dress . I may order this in XXS for Ellie or take a chance on another similar hd dress in XXS for Ellie and/or get one in XS and see if it fits Minnie as good as the blue butterfly one


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

elaina said:


> I looked again thru all my things to try to see if I had any more hip doggie things. I found the blue butterfly dress in size XS. its very large. way too big for Ellie. so, now.. I am thinking that the cherry dress must of been size XXS . I tried the XS blue butterfly dress on Minnie and it fit her like a Minnie dress . I may order this in XXS for Ellie or take a chance on another similar hd dress in XXS for Ellie and/or get one in XS and see if it fits Minnie as good as the blue butterfly one


Sounds like Ellie might fit this brand similar to Carolina. Kind of in between sizes or depends on style and cut. I'll be anxious to see what you decide and if you get anything new in it that fit Ellie.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I looked again thru all my things to try to see if I had any more hip doggie things. I found the blue butterfly dress in size XS. its very large. way too big for Ellie. so, now.. I am thinking that the cherry dress must of been size XXS . I tried the XS blue butterfly dress on Minnie and it fit her like a Minnie dress . I may order this in XXS for Ellie or take a chance on another similar hd dress in XXS for Ellie and/or get one in XS and see if it fits Minnie as good as the blue butterfly one



I thought my PP order might come in today but no luck. I'll have to track it. You get yours?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Did you get an email about your Pariero order shipping.? I just got an email saying my order was shipped today. I said I'm still waiting for my macaroon top, and he wrote back that my order will include the macaroon top, diamond tank, and YSL bear tank. So they def waited to ship everything at once.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I thought my PP order might come in today but no luck. I'll have to track it. You get yours?


yes, I got my order today ! I only ordered 3 things. ( smile bunny hoodie in cream, ribbon dress in grey, and the cupcake mon tank ). I didn't try on the smile bunny hoodie or the ribbon dress yet cause I already have both of those but in another color. The cupcake mon tank is super cute. I love it !!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Did you get an email about your Pariero order shipping.? I just got an email saying my order was shipped today. I said I'm still waiting for my macaroon top, and he wrote back that my order will include the macaroon top, diamond tank, and YSL bear tank. So they def waited to ship everything at once.


no, they didn't email me ... had you sent them a previous email to ask them about your orders ? 

I called my CC company yesterday and my card still had not been charged. maybe I will check with the credit card company again tonight. i'm guessing that mine must of shipped today also ...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> no, they didn't email me ... had you sent them a previous email to ask them about your orders ?
> 
> 
> 
> I called my CC company yesterday and my card still had not been charged. maybe I will check with the credit card company again tonight. i'm guessing that mine must of shipped today also ...



No, I just assumed it was in its way since he told us that he should get them in from Japan Friday before last. Maybe he was waiting to get everything in at once. Your order probably shipped too.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> No, I just assumed it was in its way since he told us that he should get them in from Japan Friday before last. Maybe he was waiting to get everything in at once. Your order probably shipped too.


I just called my credit card company and the charge went thru today so it must of shipped !!! I cant wait to get those . I don't think i'll order anything for this DC sale . i'll wait till a better sale. maybe Mothers Day. I really shouldn't order anymore at all cause we do have enough ... :daisy:


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I just called my credit card company and the charge went thru today so it must of shipped !!! I cant wait to get those . I don't think i'll order anything for this DC sale . i'll wait till a better sale. maybe Mothers Day. I really shouldn't order anymore at all cause we do have enough ... :daisy:



I'm not ordering either. This shopping and waiting thing is exhausting lol. I still haven't heard anything from Melissa about my berry berry and star tee. Do you have any other orders your waiting on besides Pariero?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I'm not ordering either. This shopping and waiting thing is exhausting lol. I still haven't heard anything from Melissa about my berry berry and star tee. Do you have any other orders your waiting on besides Pariero?


hahaha . I agree. it is exhausting , but fun. i'm gonna try to give doggie clothes shopping a break for alittle while. at least until they come out with something else new that is super cute that I cant resist . 

Besides the Pariero order, i'm only waiting for the 2 LD dresses that I exchanged for size S. ( My hero, and English Tutu ).


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> hahaha . I agree. it is exhausting , but fun. i'm gonna try to give doggie clothes shopping a break for alittle while. at least until they come out with something else new that is super cute that I cant resist .
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the Pariero order, i'm only waiting for the 2 LD dresses that I exchanged for size S. ( My hero, and English Tutu ).



Oh yeah I forgot about the exchange you are doing. Probably a long wait fir that, but at least you'll have them just before summer.
Yeah dog clothes shopping is getting exhausting lol. 
I've been shopping for myself 😍. I got 2 new jeans and 2 tee shirts. And I'm thinking about splurging on a pair of Jimmy Choo pumps or Louboutins. Right after I place this order from some new shoes on Neiman Marcus last call 😊


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Oh yeah I forgot about the exchange you are doing. Probably a long wait fir that, but at least you'll have them just before summer.
> Yeah dog clothes shopping is getting exhausting lol.
> I've been shopping for myself &#55357;&#56845;. I got 2 new jeans and 2 tee shirts. And I'm thinking about splurging on a pair of Jimmy Choo pumps or Louboutins. Right after I place this order from some new shoes on Neiman Marcus last call &#55357;&#56842;


I don't want to buy anything for me cause I put on some weight over the winter and I don't want to buy anything in this big size i'm in ... hopefully, i'll be able to take it off . its much more fun for me to buy things for the dogs


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I don't want to buy anything for me cause I put on some weight over the winter and I don't want to buy anything in this big size i'm in ... hopefully, i'll be able to take it off . its much more fun for me to buy things for the dogs



I gained weight too :-(. But I've started a good workout regimen over the past month. I'm seeing results, but not as fast as I'd like. I was 114 at the end of last summer. I got up to just over 120 over this winter, and I'm down to 117. Lol, I know it doesn't seem like much, but it's like the end of the world to me. 

These jeans are size 24, I tried on today with a new tee I just got. It doesn't look like it but they are so snug. I think if I lose 2 more lbs they will fit more comfy. I'm a size 25 right now. So only 1 pant size away from my goal

http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/...8-DA03-4BCC-B675-B9215757ABF8_zpssyqb3ttz.jpg


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

You can do it Elaina. It sucks how much easier it is to put on weight than take it off. I actually have at least 5 more lbs to lose. It is soooo hard. I eat pretty healthy too.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Meoshia, I know I haven't been posting as much lately as I used to with my Mom's surgery, but I always loved pics of all your little ones. They are all totally beyond precious!!  Ava is simply gorgeous and such a fabulous model! I especially love the grey dress with the ruffles, and I'm pretty sure that flower is on a collar, right? It so makes me wish Lulu wasn't such a tomboy! LOL


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

lulu'smom said:


> Meoshia, I know I haven't been posting as much lately as I used to with my Mom's surgery, but I always loved pics of all your little ones. They are all totally beyond precious!!  Ava is simply gorgeous and such a fabulous model! I especially love the grey dress with the ruffles, and I'm pretty sure that flower is on a collar, right? It so makes me wish Lulu wasn't such a tomboy! LOL



Thank you Tina. I hope all is well with your mom. 
I am enjoying spending time with all of the dogs. They are so much fun. Little Ava is my super model pup! She will wear anything. The little gray Louisdog dress is a new favorite. And the collar is Louisdog as well and the flower is removable 😊


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thank you Tina. I hope all is well with your mom.
> I am enjoying spending time with all of the dogs. They are so much fun. Little Ava is my super model pup! She will wear anything. The little gray Louisdog dress is a new favorite. And the collar is Louisdog as well and the flower is removable &#55357;&#56842;


Thank you! It was up and down for a while there, but my mom is finally headed up on her path to recovery. Yay! Thank goodness all of her setbacks had nothing to do with her surgery, and that part has gone very well! I adore that collar! All of Ava's clothes are fabulous--or maybe it's the model.


----------

